# Sk14/solo/Kaku voodoo/nucanoe



## Diverb (Apr 8, 2018)

Been a yak fisherman for 20 years. Shoulder surgeries and bad tendonitis kicking my but in the Florida heat last couple of years. Need some opinions on these three platforms for a die hard fly/light tackle guy in his 50s who needs help covering ground from a motor now. The kayaks have always been just a tool to get to the fish. Stealth is also very important to me with juvy tarpon, reds, and snook on my fly list or I would just get a Jon boat. Don't want flats boat. Been there and rarely had partners to fish with when needed.


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

My opinion is worthless as I've never used any of them. I'd go with the Solo Skiff.


----------



## Gatorgrizz27 (Apr 4, 2015)

There are quite a few options out there nowadays. It comes down to budget, speed, and portability. 

https://www.boteboard.com/rover/

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/east-cape-skanu.49880/

http://www.ambushskiffs.com/boats.php

https://dragonflyboats.net/models/marsh-hen/

http://www.wingmasterboats.com/sandpiper-150-skiff/

http://toweemarine.com/calusa.html

If you’re interested in building your own, there are a lot of simple, inexpensive designs. 

http://gatorboats.com/Pirogue-Boat-Plans.htm


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

+1 on Ambush over Solo skiff...


----------



## Poomay (Dec 28, 2017)

6hp on the motor mount and ready to cruise 15-18


----------



## bjtripp83 (Aug 10, 2015)

Ive always been interested in lightest boat i could put a portable outboard on. Ive had a nucanoe frontier 12 w 3 hp Yamaha and I now have a 12 ft canoe w a 4.5 hp sea horse, which is about 45 lbs. Current setup is great. It's an esquif mallard, only weighs 45 lbs, royalex. Difficult to find now. Id look at the Indian river canoes. I looked at sportspal canoes also, ended up ordering their sponsons and adding to my canoe for stability and spray rails.


----------



## CraigN (Jan 13, 2018)

I can chime in on the solo, I’ve been fishing one for 6 months, I’m 54, in good shape, 6’4” and 205lbs. I like to flyfish, but also fish artificials.

I really like mine so far, it poles very differently than a skiff because you’re not as far back, I use a TFO pole. It’ll run in a foot, not nearly as skinny as my old scooter (Babycat), but the stealth is incredible. I’ve had reds swim under the Solo without blowing out. It’ll pole in 3-4 inches. Paddling is a nightmare, no rudder and too heavy. When I don’t pole I sit side saddle and crabwalk down the shoreline seated - wonderful for working soft shorelines and very stealthy. I run a 6hp Tohatsu and do 15mph wot. It’ll get 40mpg easy. You’ll need a trailer, it’s so easy to dry or wet launch with a trailer and you can leave the motor in place.

I’m intrigued by the Ambush and the H:Skiff for when I wanna take my dog, but I’m not sure either would crabwalk like the Solo.

I’m new here and these are just my opinions, but I’ve been fishing Texas 25 years and flyfishing six. Best of luck on whatever you get.


----------



## YnR (Feb 16, 2015)

Skanu?


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

YnR said:


> Skanu?


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/east-cape-skanu.49880/


----------

